# My new 40g breeder tank



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi everybody, well i have this 40g breeder tank sitting in my living room empty so i thought i would just set it up. I am thinking on real plants in the future but for now i am using plastic, is still cycling but then i went to a pet stored near by to check on dog toys and saw this neat fish and well couldnt resist and bought it :bigsmile:



















I want to introduce u to Matteo Urijah born March 15th, 2011 @ 1:18 PM His weight was 9lbs


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Good catch. That one's a keeper for sure !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Pamelajo (Feb 9, 2011)

That one is worth keeping lol. Hope you are both doing well?


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a good one, are you planning on breeding him later?


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

well your gonna need to upgrade soon. i hear those things can reach up to 300 lbs easy 

congrats!


----------



## danielna1141 (Aug 21, 2010)

i dunno. that tank looks a little over stocked.

Congrats!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats Claudia. It might be a little too early to ask, but are you planning to get more? I think these like to school. A dozen or so would be nice.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Congrats. Uh oh, I think you will need a bigger tank later on. Will out grow the tank fast  
hehe.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Awwww...so cute. Congrats Claudia. 9lbs too! Big boy!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

WOW, a GREAT way to introduce him to the forum! Such a cutie!! And the pictures in the tank are awesome! Enjoyed reading the whole thread a lot!
Congratulations, Claudia! What a cutie! Big boy you're having.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Like to see that one in the classified. Just kidding :bigsmile:


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

He's gorgeous claudia! Congrats to you all.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

Congrats Claudia
what kinda filtration you going to run on that? i hear those are messy.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Like to see that one in the classified. Just kidding :bigsmile:


hahahaha.



Mferko said:


> Congrats Claudia
> what kinda filtration you going to run on that? i hear those are messy.


She will probably need to run 2 big canister filters Mike haha.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

lol... Again, congrats Claudia!


----------



## mortava (Apr 24, 2010)

Congrats, Claudia! Welcome to the world, little one! He's a cutie!


----------



## Karen (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrats Claudia!!! I was wondering when you were gonna post a pic...


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

clintgv said:


> hahahaha.
> 
> She will probably need to run 2 big canister filters Mike haha.


im guessing one of them diaper genie canister thingers


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Something like that hehe.


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

which reminds me... ive gotta pick one of them up soon


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing pics of your big baby (9lbs) He is cute. Must keep you very busy as we hardly hear from you anymore. Enjoy your little one


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Congrat Claudia!!!
This has got to be the best freebie you beat me to in ages.
Keep us updated.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

STANKYfish said:


> Thanks for sharing pics of your big baby (9lbs) He is cute. Must keep you very busy as we hardly hear from you anymore. Enjoy your little one


He sure keeps me busy and also my other 3 lol plus i have been doing all the things i wasnt able to do while pregnant...lots of work and no time to sleep  oh well lol


----------

